# Final Head Count for Outing



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

I finally got my sh#t together. I will be there Friday night through Sunday - without my camper - a long explanation that will make a great story at the campfire Saturday night. Nothing serious, just complicated.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

The closest I came to terrorists (I think) was with an Elk that beat the crap out of a clump of aspens for about 15 minutes in a hole that I was trying to fish, a young Mule Deer that absolutly refused to move out of a hole that I was fishing. and a band of Big Horn Sheep that refused to yield the right of way as I was walking out one day.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

SFK, I'll be glad to pay Eva for a launch pass, but I'm heading home saturday night. I'm meeting my cousin here and we're heading up to Oscoda first thing sunday morning. No hangovers for Erik! We want to get up there in time to get set up and maybe go fishing sunday evening. 
Can I launch a boat at hennings? I really don't mind fishing the bank, but I can bring the boat if you think it will come in handy. Shoeman and splitshot have seen my boat. Do you guys think I should bring her or not?


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Erik has left the building.
Have a fun outing!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> Erik has left the building.


What does this mean???? It sounds like you are not going now?????????


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

I plan on being there with my six year old son Brett he's a fishing machine. I'll also have my boat there, I've ran the henning/thronapple water a bunch, if anyone need a taxi to a gravel flat I'll be more then happy to help. I'm looking forward to it..


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I just found out I have an "office meeting" next Thursday at 4:30pm. I really think that salmon fishing sounds like a better idea, so I 'll probably sneak out early (or just not go). One way or the other, I'll be up there Thursday night. See ya' there.

Mike


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I sure hope that some of you will be there on Sunday.
Unfortunatly, I won't be up until Saturday evening.
Erik, too bad you can't stay any longer. 

Looking forward to a few new faces.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

shoeman,

i will be up there on sunday, that is the only day i can fish. is there going to be room in your boat for me, or are you float boating it?? i really have no idea as to what i am doing, never gone for salmon before, so any help would be appreciated.

sean


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm not sure who's in my boat. 
I'll end up rowing the lightest guy, I can find.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I will be there Sunday Too, Ralf, although I may have to Leave in time to get to work at 11pm...and you got that last one all wrong, it's supposed to be, " I'll take whoever is the best Rower so we can take turns fishing" Sometimes you are just too nice of a guy, Ralf


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

hey is that a FAT joke??? i am not fat, just a little bit bigger than i used to be once upon a time.


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

hey shoeman: 
i'm half the size of quix and i could learn quickly how to row if needed..............LOL


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

And I am pretty light, I know how to row...and my truck has a hitch!!!! Somehow, I think the one with the best looks will be in the Boat with him....Mrs. Shoeman


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

I will be there. My wife is also going to jion me. we have to leave for a while sat. nite to a friend's wedding party but will be back for the night. 

I will have 3 Dry Fly Float boats. One for me, Ray wants to borrow one and one for my wife. She may drive separately and not float sat. in which case her boat would be available that day. 

I will be there fri early pm.


SFK
In response to your question, there is a 1/2 " wide stick on measuring tape that you could put on your boat frame. It is available thru one of my wood working catalogs. Not very expensive.

Gald you like the boat, of course I already knew you would..


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'll take one. Do you have some that start at 20"?


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Dryfly

Will there be one the dog platforms on any of the boats you are bringing?

If not, I will look forward to talking to you about them.


----------



## northern_outdoorswoman (Aug 4, 2001)

Just a Suggestion...Make marks on your Rods from the butt in 8', 10", 15", and 20"....that way you will know if they are "Keepers" or "20 Inch Club" Material. You can get an exact measurement later!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2001)

I'll be there late Saturday night or early Sunday morning. I do not have a boat however I am willing and able to fish from the bank if need be.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Chef, I plan on being there late Saturday also (3-4pm) My boat has plenty of space if you like, the thing is though I'll have my son Brett and he's packing heat. If you hook a fish and he doesn't get to fight it, I'm not responsable..


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

You should be able to put your van on my camp site. 

I have paid for 2 people and will be alone. My wife canceled out.

I will also have a DRY FLY FLOAT BOAT available if anyone needs a ride down the river.

There is one small problem with this boat. It "WILL NOT" have a tape measure on it.

It seems like some people need this tool to know if they are real fishermen! 

Now others like myself catch fish and can visually determine which class they fit. They are either big fish or small fish.
Who needs a ruler???

I fish all methods but there are some who seem to have a fondness with the worm. Sense they are masters in their field
they can be considered "master baiters" while the rest of us are sport fishermen. Ha Ha

I will not mention names but you cant miss them as they will be fishing with their worm in hand.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Beautiful, Dave. Simply beautiful.

Although, I did see the master-baiter swing speys with a certain level of expertise this past weekend.

Either way, Ray's the man. I did touch the hem of his garment.
I'll never wash that hand again. lol


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

I wish i could go, but i can't due to my commitments back in Chicago on Friday and Saturday. I will be goin up to the Manistee the first weekend of October though and should have a blast!!!

Mark aka MPsteelheader


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Master Baiters???? Well this weekend on the Post "PM, WOW" I only saw Long Rods in everyone's Hands...no little worms, and them fish are the "Small Type"....Right?


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Stelmon,
Eva has me on site #2 for Thursday night and Friday night. The wife backed out for the trip, so that leaves me and my 1 ton dually with the truck camper. You are more than welcome to park on my site. I won't be there till early Friday morning now due to the death of a friends mother.

This trip is getting more screwed up by the minute.....BUT I'M GOING DAM-IT!


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

SFK, that really sucks you cant make it!!!!! i hope i can go and catch fish in your place, probably not as big as what you would catch, or as many but i will try my hardest just for you!!!!!

well, if there is going to be that many open sites too, if someone wouldnt mind letting me park my vehicle on their site ( i will gladly pay my part!!!), i would appreciate it, i wont be up there until saturday (10ish or so) and think it would be too late to jet over to grandparents to stay there. besides last time i did that i missed all the fun you had after i left, that seems to always happen. anyways, if anyone is interested, please let me know and we can make arangements.

thanks

sean


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Sean - There will be a spot, don't worry about it.

I am on site 32. It may be late Friday when I get there.

*BUT I WILL BE THERE !!!*


----------



## LADY DRYFLY (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey guys,

Forget the worm dunking, fly casting and hardware chucking.
This morning I participated in a sure fire method of catching fish.
You can see and have your choice of fish and let the others go.

I participated in a 4 hour session of electro - shocking on the Little Manistee. 

Wow were there some "MONSTERS"! real nice browns.

This was a very interesting exercise where I was one of the net men. 

Sorry Splitshot. The exact location is on a "need to know " basis only. Although for a small guide fee, I might show you where.

Looking forward to meeting many of you this weekend.



SFK you still getting screwed? I thought it ended with the divorce? Sorry you will not be there, you are a fun guy to fish with.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

They recently electro shocked the Ausable too. My kinda fishin! I feel sorry for the guy with leaky waders though!


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

That Last post from Lady Dryfly was actually from Dryfly. I did not realized that my wife had signed on and the message that I sent came under her name. 

It is important to know that she would not joke around about SFK's divorce. And she did not do the electro shocking.

See ya...


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

" To infinitaty and Beyond...!!!"


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

DryFly,

I think I remember reading a post where you mentioned you were going to bring a few float boats to the outing. By chance, would one of those fit (assembled) in the back of a full-size, short-box pick-up? I'd like to take a look at one, and maybe order one for next spring.

Mike


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

I will have 2 models at the outing.

A 10' 1-2 person boat and an 8' single person boat.

I'm not sure but I do believe that these will fit in the back of a full size pick up with pontoons inflated. 

I do know for sure that they will easily fit in the back of a small Ranger pick up with pontoons deflatated. The 10' model will stick out on the tail gate while the other will fit in completely.

You will see that I carry the 10' completely assembled on the top of my Ranger topper. It only weighs 60# and is easy for a small guy like mt to put up there alone and travels like it was not even there at 75 mph down the highway.

Even if you have to inflate pontoons on site, it is not a big job. 15 minutes and you are ready to go.

I will have a single person boat available if anyone wants to take it our friday pm or all day Sat.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Thanks DryFly, I've got myself pretty much convinced that I can't make it through another fishing season without a float boat. Looking forward to checking 'em out at the outing.

Mike


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Anyone going, if ya have a motherload of firewood at home could ya bring some???? They have some there for sale...but if someone has some then why buy it!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I think I have some firewood I can bring up. But, more importantly, I have 14 venison steaks thawing right now, whose got potatoes to go with 'em for dinner tomorrow night? Should I get more out before I leave tonight?

Mike


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I just got off the phone with the Chef. We might have the main meal on Saturday night instead of Sunday lunch.
This would allow us to fish all day on Sunday. 

If any of you have a canoe or a car topper with oars, try to bring it. A trip to the PM might be neccessary, depending on the run.

Either way, we will get our fill of kings.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I'll be bringing up a desk to burn. Cant wait, mother almost did not let me come because of something i did. il explain later


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Mike, that adyou gave me for mapquest is not working. Is the one you gave me correct 


500 Croton Road 
NEWAYGO, Mi, 49337


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Stelmon, the directions are a no-brainer. Take 696 west to 96 west to M37 north until you go over the Muskegon 3 hours later.
Do you want me to hold your hand? Take a map and call me at work if you get lost.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Oops, he should carry a boxcutter.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

You can't say that, i have never got my truck washed at a car wash. I got it all ready though.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

He's referring to taking my car to the car wash. Remember???????


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

oops, oh yeah, i remember. Hey, i got to the wash fine, it was getting home from Damman's.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Another question, where will you guys be around fri night around 7 ish. That is when I will probably show up, maybe later. If you guys are out in the river, where could I wade?


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Stelmon,

As far as I know, that's the correct address. You can fish right at Henning, or go up the road to Pine St. or Croton Dam. The access off 82 (Thornapple) is also easy enough to find. It's about half way between Newaygo and 131. 

If you still need a better map, should just be able to type in Newaygo and zoom around until you find what you're looking for. 

Just remember, when you get to Croton Rd, if you see the dam, you've gone too far, turn around and head back!

Mike


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Im not worring, just wondering. I have never fish the MO. Do I need to bring anything to contribute??


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Dan, just bring yourself and a rod. Try to spool up with some 8 or 10lb. Bring some extra line in case you get spooled.
If you have some small treble hooks, bring those. Any flies, splitshot, barrel swivels and snap swivels that you have on hand. Anything that is not in your arsenal will be supplied. 

I'll try to make sure, that you will have what it takes to catch fish.

Bring your waders. More than likely, you'll be fishing with me on Sunday.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Alright, i guess i will just bring food for myself. Maybe we will get into a steelhead


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Alright, the day is here. Well i am on my way out the door. Cya guys in a few hours, oh wait. I have school. Ok, cya around 7 ish or 8 ish. If im not there by 12 start worrying. Look forward to meeting all of you!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

God, now i feel liek **********. If anyone has an extra fly reel they would not mind me borrowing it, please bring it. I am bring my rod up but have no reel. Thanks, well I am off


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

SFK, i was just asking so if someone had an extra reel I could use it. I dont want to use there reel and them not have one at all. So, that is why I posted that


----------

